# rat traps



## marlas1too (Feb 28, 2010)

i have been buying large rat traps in prep. for fall to trap squirrels-you just nail the traps to a tree and bait it with peanut butter then wait for the snaps-but you should not have the traps near the ground as it might catch a cat- I got at least 22 squirrels last year and they went into the freezer or was canned--give it a try it works-just something i did when i was little a long time ago


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

> as it might catch a cat-


And how is that a bad thing?


----------



## marlas1too (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm a cat lover


----------



## Kodeman (Jul 25, 2013)

Interesting idea, I just might pick up a few. Thanks.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Rat traps can also be nailed to stakes in shallow water to catch Muskrats, bait with Parsnips.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

Using rat traps to catch Squirrels is not legal without a trapping license. That being said, old timers used a 1/2 half inch augur bit to drill holes about an inch deep in a dead limb. they then would lean it up against a tree that squirrels used . They would drop a single grain of corn into each augur hole and drive three small finishing nails into the hole at an angle so that when the Squirrel reached into the hole to retrieve the grain of corn, he became impaled by the downward pointed nails and could not withdraw his paw. Be sure to knock em in the head before removal. They bite !


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

BillM,
OUCH!


----------



## TinaTwilight (Oct 9, 2013)

you should have your first electrocuted dead rat/mouse the next morning. You will know this because the little green light on top of the trap will be blinking on and off or you will see the rat's tail sticking out of the trap.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Now that squirrel/rat trap sounds like a heck of an idea! There isn't a tree for quite a ways around here but I'm going to lay in a stock of em anyway.

Kinda off subject but I sat some in my garden a few years ago to try and catch the critter that was eating my tomatoes, it just about broke my heart when I found a Mocking Bird snapped in one a day or two later. 

Didn't set anymore in the garden after that.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

The ravens used to come onto my porch and spread the trash around. I set a rat trap on top of the trash. A couple days later I found the trap tripped. The ravens left my porch alone after that. Smart birds.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*The Dept of Transportation*



Caribou said:


> The ravens used to come onto my porch and spread the trash around. I set a rat trap on top of the trash. A couple days later I found the trap tripped. The ravens left my porch alone after that. Smart birds.


The department of transportation did a study to determine why dead Crows were being found dead on the highway in groups of six or more.

It was determined after considerable study and expense that when they were attracted to carrion in the road way that a sentry Crow would sit high on a wire or in a tree and give a warning call "caw, caw, caw" as a car approached and the other crows in the group would fly to safety until the vehicle passed.

However trucks were running over them because the sentry stationed as a lookout was unable to call out "truck, truck, truck" ! :surrender:


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

TinaTwilight said:


> you should have your first electrocuted dead rat/mouse the next morning. You will know this because the little green light on top of the trap will be blinking on and off or you will see the rat's tail sticking out of the trap.


I'm not usually a jerk, but what planet did you come from?


----------

